# Baby Zebu



## foot (Aug 4, 2012)

Look what we found in our pasture   We call her 'Tinkerbell". 




photo hosting


----------



## manybirds (Aug 4, 2012)

can i get your adress? what time zone? are you a light or heavy sleeper? what would you do if you saw a person in a black jumpsuit running across ur pasture in the middle of the night? not shoot right?


----------



## bonbean01 (Aug 4, 2012)

What an adorable baby! 

LOL Manybirds


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Aug 4, 2012)

manybirds said:
			
		

> can i get your adress? what time zone? are you a light or heavy sleeper? what would you do if you saw a person in a black jumpsuit running across ur pasture in the middle of the night? not shoot right?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 4, 2012)

Just adorable!


----------



## foot (Aug 4, 2012)

"Manybirds" watch out for the 5 large dogs!!! and one verry protective Bull and one very protective Moma.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 4, 2012)

foot said:
			
		

> "Manybirds" watch out for the 5 large dogs!!! and one verry protective Bull and one very protective Moma.


lol this my friend is where the depressants come in  just sedate em for a little while. momma can come with but don't worry, you can have her back once babies weaned. Is the calf a cow or bull? if its a cow u may find that ur bull disappears for about 1 month a year or 2 from now but have no fear he will return.


----------



## foot (Aug 4, 2012)

'Manybirds"  the calf is a heifer            but the bull is a he!!!


----------



## hilltopdextercattle (Aug 5, 2012)

Too cute, congratulations. I'm surprised you could get a pic of her by herself. It seems every time I take a pic of a new baby it always has a "big ol' momma" head in it,lol.


----------



## foot (Aug 5, 2012)

..Hilltopdextercattle you have to have patience..


----------



## hilltopdextercattle (Aug 5, 2012)

Foot, what is this "patience" that you speak of,lol.


----------



## foot (Aug 5, 2012)

...Its where you creep up on them to take the picture


----------



## Cricket (Aug 7, 2012)

Too cute!  (Actually I'd like to see a picture of the mama, too--we don't get those in my neck of the woods)


----------



## foot (Aug 8, 2012)

There you are "Cricket" Moma and little "Tinkerbel"  Momas name Is "Jessica" and she Is 38 Inches tall and her baby "Tinkerbell" weighs about 15#s


----------



## Cricket (Aug 8, 2012)

Thank you!  I will have to read up on these a little--totally ignorant!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 8, 2012)

So super cute!  Congratulations!


----------

